# DNR Allows Concealed Carry during Hunting!



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

Great news for those hunters with a Concealed Carry Licenses!

"Concealed-carry permit holders may carry a concealed handgun while hunting deer, wild turkey, and all other game after September 1. However, wild animals cannot be hunted with a concealed-carry licensed handgun". 

Link here:

http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/news/apr07/0405huntingregs.htm


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2007)

I am a big believer in Concealed carry, but I just cant understand why a hunter would need to carry a concealed handgun when they are already armed with an other weapon. I think this will lead to alot of pistol shot deer during bow season. This is just another law from the DNR that leaves me clueless.


----------



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

traphunter said:


> I am a big believer in Concealed carry, but I just cant understand why a hunter would need to carry a concealed handgun when they are already armed with an other weapon. I think this will lead to alot of pistol shot deer during bow season. This is just another law from the DNR that leaves me clueless.


Why would it leave you clueless?
This is a change we (CC licenses holders) have been asking for. Remember the shooter in FL that was targeting hunters and killing them? What about the guy in Ohio that killed all those hunters? How about wild dog encounters while bow hunting?? When hunting, others know you are armed with a shotgun (or other visible weapon), but once disarmed, they assume you are defenseless. 

As far as shooting deer with a concealed carry weapons, these guns are designed for close range shots. Typically within 25 feet or less so I doubt law abiding concealed carry license holders would take a chance on losing their CCW license to take a pot shot at a deer. Just my thoughts&#8230;


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I agree w/ you BigV. I think this is a big win for us CCW folks.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

H2O Mellon said:


> I agree w/ you BigV. I think this is a big win for us CCW folks.


agreed! good to hear


----------



## Ðe§perado™ (Apr 15, 2004)

I agree, one up for the good guys!!


----------



## NUM1FIRE (Nov 12, 2005)

i was going to ask the same question about the ccw during hunting season, but i see someone already asked the question. i remember that nut case that killed the hunters.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I know that I sure will feel alot better about sitting my dad out in the woods now. He isnt stong enough to pull his cross bow back anymore & as long as his sight remains the same he should still be able to hunt. Our land in in the part of Hocking County that has a high # of wild dogs and is also the area that the large # of boar have been seen in. So for anyone who says "Why do you need a CCW weapon while hunting" can step in my shoes. And yes it could be said "Why dont you just stay with him" but some folks don't like to be babysat espiclaly grown men who have spent their life in the outdoors.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Perhaps some of you have never had a run-in with wild dogs. Even free roaming dogs can be quite dangerous. I've had it happen twice, and there's no way to shoot a bow fast enough to protect yourself. And, apparently some of you WAY overestimate the range of a carry pistol. If someone can hit a deer with their carry gun, it's well within bow range.


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2007)

> If someone can hit a deer with their carry gun, it's well within bow range.


Well obviously, that is a vital point of bow hunting isnt it? Most people will probably be more likely to carry during bow season then during gun season.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

I guess I don't see your point. What I'm saying is, it's unlikely many deer will be shot with carry guns. They are made for ranges closer to 20 feet, not 20 yards. If someone wanted to poach deer, they're probably already doing it. Allowing honest people to protect themselves will make absolutley no difference.
I agree more people will carry while bow hunting than gun hunting. But that's just common sense. Why would someone carry a gun for protection, when already hunting with a gun?


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2007)

> If someone wanted to poach deer, they're probably already doing it.


That is a good point


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

I agree that there would not be more deer poached than already are - poachers do not obey the laws anyway and would already be carrying a firearm to shoot deer.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

that just makes me legal now good to hear!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2007)

A few years ago I was shot while I was bow hunting. The three [email protected]$ H*&[email protected] tresspassed and was on my land, and drunk. With just a bow and three morons I was uneasy. The sad thing about it could not get any one to do anything about it. Next time things will be differnet. Plus I ran into a few dogs. I am glad to see that they pass this. I know I will feel a little safer in the woods.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

it would be hard for me to see someone responsible enough to carry concealed and use it for poaching.. just my opinion


----------



## lastv8 (Oct 11, 2004)

for me it is nice to know that you don't have to leave your ccw in the car.


----------



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

littleking said:


> it would be hard for me to see someone responsible enough to carry concealed and use it for poaching.. just my opinion


I agree 100%!!




lastv8 said:


> for me it is nice to know that you don't have to leave your ccw in the car.


Good point! 
I hate leaving my CCW in my vehicle!!


----------



## dakotaman (Oct 19, 2005)

> Good point!
> I hate leaving my CCW in my vehicle!!


Very true. I'm still happiest about HB 347 and the fact that I no longer have to transport in 'plain sight' or lock it up while driving.

I also can't imagine guys bowhunting popping off rounds with a ccw at deer during bowseason. That's just asking for trouble. Not to mention all the background checks/hoops one jumps through just to obtain a permit to carry a handgun. 



> If someone wanted to poach deer, they're probably already doing it.


Totally agree!


----------



## lureboy98'sDad (Apr 11, 2004)

I mainly bowhunt and have been told, quote, "Never bring a bow to a gunfight."
I too will now be legal. Who else is going to protect you in the woods but you? I usually hunt with my son and or girlfriend and guess who is responsible for their safety also? This is great news.


----------



## Hafus (Apr 9, 2005)

Great News......3 stupid restrictions to the law corrected (CCW in the car, CCW while hunting, and overturning the ability of municipalities to ban CCW). Maybe there is hope to change the provisions stating it is illegal to carry inside buildings owned by the Government to include restrooms at the various parks. I don't have a problem with schools, courthouses, police stations, etc, but restrooms at a state park?!!! Let's get real!


----------

